# dpi (auflösung) einen bildes (jpg,gif) ermitteln?



## klaptra (8. Juni 2006)

hi

ich habe ein problem. ich habe eine uploadformular gemacht welches auch super funktioniert.
leider kommt es nun vor das leute bilder in 300 dpi oder 150dpi hoch laden.
kann man das irgendwie abfragen ? 
ich bräuchte das um dann eine fehlermeldung aus zu geben.

ich habe dazu nirgends was gefunden 

vielen dank

klaptra


----------



## aruba-x-x (8. Juni 2006)

Wenn dein Problem darin besteht, dass die Dateigröße dann zu groß ist, dann prüfe diese doch einfach direkt.


----------



## klaptra (8. Juni 2006)

das wäre nicht das problem.
300 dpi oder andere 180,96,600 files können aber nicht richtig angezeigt werden (galerie).
wenn die höher komprimiert sind sind die oft so gross wie 72dpi files. deswegen bräuchte ich die richtige dpizahl und nicht die filegräße.

danke

klaptra


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. Juni 2006)

Die Auflösung in "dpi" ist für die Darstellung am Bildschirm eigentlich irrelevant - entscheidend sind die Pixelmaße (Breite x Höhe). Diese Werte kannst Du nach dem Upload mit getimagesize abfragen - auch lässt sich ein Bild ggf. mit den Grafikfunktionen skalieren.

Gruß
.


----------



## klaptra (8. Juni 2006)

hmmm. ich dachte wenn das bild nicht 72 dpi hat kann es zu problemen in der darstellung kommen. bin ich mir eigentlich sogar ziemlich sicher.
die breite höhe kann ich abfragen . das ist natürlich kein problem.
aber wie komme ich an die dpi


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. Juni 2006)

Der dpi-Wert macht z.B. im Printbereich Sinn: Mit Breite und Höhe (in cm) sowie dem dpi-Wert lässt sich die Auflösung (Punkte pro Fläche) angeben. Am Bildschirm hat jeder Pixel eine feste Größe - höher aufgelöste Bilder werden einfach größer dargestellt. Ein jpg mit den Maßen 800x600 Pixel wird im Web immer 800 Pixel breit sein und 600 hoch - unabhängig von irgendwelchen dpi-Werten. Wie groß (in cm) ein Pixel beim User tatsächlich dargestellt wird, hängt vom Monitortyp ab. Sollen die Bilder im Printbereich weiterverwendet werden, kannst Du natürlich die EXIF-Daten (sofern vorhanden) auslesen.

Gruß

P.S.: Siehe auch: http://praegnanz.de/essays/137/72dpi72dpi


----------

